# 1984 nissan 720 carb flooding



## POS720 (Oct 19, 2020)

So my new carburetor keeps on over flowing with gas and it when it does that lots of fuel goes into my exhaust i tried to restrict how much gas goes in but that isn't working out (any help is appreciated)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check the float adjustment and the float, itself.


----------



## POS720 (Oct 19, 2020)

Thank you this worked


----------

